# i think this maybe off topic but ive got to tell you.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Well ive got really good news i passed my high school exit exam and im only a sophmore

but ill keep this on topic or try i got some new picks









* this is the other 1/2 to the loft i split in half it has a door and i got a trap box in 









* And this is lazy St. A the rabit i call him St. B but what ever works for you is fine he may die soon hes got a tummor so were keeping him as happy as can be









* another pic of the daddy pigeon hes so cute its better too then the last









* Its mama she is soo cute i love her


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and i just saw the pic with st.b and we took the pic before we cleaned his pen when we clean we let him so through the grapes and hide in the grass and we watch him and we let him have fun and i got new water and food today so dont think he is dehydrated because his dish is 1/3 full he has plenty  just clearafing


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*daddy with the egs they hatch in 9 days as of tommarow


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and one last thing the new trap box is l;ocked from the inside so none of our cats will get in but if we doo get some other animals in they would have to be small like another type of bird a little smaller than a blue jay i think squirls can fit in but we dont have any on the bottum half of the property but it will be up graded again so nothing but pigeons can come in


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Congratulations on passing your exit exam....but you'll still be staying in school, RIGHT??!! LOL (You better say YES!!)  

Thanks for sharing the pics of your loft, rabbit and birds....they look like a happy bunch.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael!

Congratulations on passing the exam. Going to college now?

Thank you for the pics and upgrading your coop to make it safe & a happy home for your birds. Your birds are just lovely!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Great pics too. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your birds look beautiful and healthy. I'm glad to hear you're keeping the bunny content. It is really sad to hear he is so ill. I'll bet he loves getting out in the grass.

Congratulations on your test results. Let us know if you plan to continue in high school or jump right into college. Way to go!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i have to stay in high school lol its just a test they give you to see if you can pass it now instead of waiting till your a senior fail it then you would have to go into adult school so yes i do have to stay in high school for 2 more years and isint that cool i get to graduat when im 17 

and thank you for complementing on my birds

and st.b loves the grass when we got him from our land lord he was soo timied now i can hold him and let him go  but it is sad because his days are numbered


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

new pics are up at the link below ... the 2nd one


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And i just found this photo










im on the far right


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your scores! 

Wonderful pij and human pictures! Who are the people in the picture with you?

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK! 

Days are counting down...8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...HATCH DAY!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just saw the "human" picture. yes, we want to know who all those people are!! LOL
The baby don't look real happy about having her picture taken.........LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a great looking group of people. The little girl with the pigtails is really cute.....as are you! If your grades continue like they are now you'll probably be able to get a scholarship. Hope so.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

left to right  ok ....

The one in all blue is mark my 18 year old brother he didnt pass high school so he went to adult school ( i will not be as azy as him even thought he is older i think i tend to look down on him and i dont want our little brother to look down on me)

the one in marks hands is mackenzie she is my dads sisters daughter

the one next to both of them is my sister amber who is in some of my photos at webshots

below her is my little brother Eric ( the camera flashes like 6 times before it takes the pick so the picture came out with his eyes shut )

to the right of ambver is my dads sister Nikki

and the baby in her arms, is kennedy

and then me off to the right with the book "hide and seek" (one of the best books i have read but i think it would be r rated because of some parts in {so you have to be mature if you read it which most of you are just heads up})

and then the arm on the couch coming in from the side is my dads hand/ arm


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mr squeak i havnt heaard from you in a while im glad to hear from you i think at the least i have 6-8 days and at the most 10 

Lol thank you all for your kind words 

and i hope i can get two scholarships one with track and one for a 3.00 gpa


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

stach_n_flash said:


> left to right  ok ....
> 
> The one in all blue is mark my 18 year old brother he didnt pass high school so he went to adult school ( i will not be as azy as him even thought he is older i think i tend to look down on him and i dont want our little brother to look down on me)
> 
> ...


lol Michael, you made my day, I never even saw it there. Those were great pics and a great looking bunch of people. Congraulations on your scores! You must be pretty happy.  
Alice


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

hey kool pics, and congrats on ur test.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you fvery much and yes im reallyhappy but i have got to get ready for school ill talk to you all later

michael


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well im back from school no1 has wrote on here so i guess i will 

im a senior bird finally reached #200 last night


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea, kinda quiet tonight huh??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, you are just going for ALL KINDS of records!  

Thanks for the family update! I bet your family is very proud of you!  

Keep up the great work and win more races!  

HATCH DAY countdown continuing..... 

Yep, Senior Bird is quite an achievement! Keep going and you'll be a Matriarch yet!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great family picture, Michael, and your birds are cute, too.  Your rollers remind me a lot of mine. Congrats on passing the exit exam! But do stay in school--it's more important now than ever before.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i will stay in school and thank you all for posting  it is kinda quiet to night well i found a baby bird to day it was laying on the dround and i thought it was alive and i was so happy so i could tell you of my great find but when i looked at it closer it had i think a broken neck from the fall from the top of the ledge its mom and sitser/brothers were on so it was dead why do mom birds lay 3 eggs and wait till their babies push one out? we dont they through the egg out before it is hatched so she can feed the others more?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and also on saturday i was sun bathng with my pigeons out in the back yard an i feel asleep for like 10 mins and when i woke you i was burnt  well the pidgies are good they liked being out in the sun i have another question i have a younge male pigeon and a female older pigeon together they are not mated yet but will be ass i only have thos two in the pen but they always coo and when i go over its not them both its just the guy and hes tring to get under the female ... does he think of her as mom?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol an yes we have to keep the count down going 
(* the days pased)
10/*
9/*
8/*
7/
6/
5/
4/
3/
2/
1/


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> when i go over its not them both its just the guy and hes tring to get under the female ... does he think of her as mom?


Hi Mike, 

I really don't have an answer as to why pigeons do this, but I see both the male and female do this at times. They seem to want to crawl right underneath their mate, lol. It's cute though


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Very nice family photo. Thank you for sharing it with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the baby bird that you found dead. Was this a pigeon or another type bird? If it was a songbird they sometimes lay 5-6 eggs at a time and when the babies start growing they outgrow the nest and some will topple out. We have picked up a lot of baby pigeons at a bridge that are about 15-20 days old and they start getting frisky in the nest and will just topple out. Many can flap just enough to survive a fall but others that are younger just can't survive that long a drop.

Have you started picking out names? I need to start naming some of ours so maybe folks can give us both some good names.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Your Dad's Arm*

Congratulations on passing the test. Great family photo!

I think I can speak for all the members (this may be the one and only time I can say this, so I have to phrase it correctly) who have viewed your family picture: 

*Thank your Dad for the loan of his arm for the photo!*


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol it was a wild bird a small grey and brown type  

names well we have 4 pigeons

blue bars

stach and flash 

babies:none males not old enough

rollers

sonic and skye

babies:tails and nuckols im bad at spelling the things on your hands  you punch with or ... thunder and rain/lightining or ill wait to see their colors


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

babies:tails and *nuckols* im bad at spelling the things on your hands  you punch with or ... thunder and rain/lightining or ill wait to see their colors [/QUOTE]

Bet you mean "knuckles"...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha yep i did


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Great news.*

Good to hear you have passed your school test and you are now moving on.
Its also great that you took that bunny in for a relaxing life sorry to hear its only for so long but hey he has a good home and is getting lots of food and love.I cant wait till your eggs hatch hope you get some pics later on of the squabys growing up and im sorry you found your other squab dead too i just dont know why pigeons do that.

Great family pic too and of your pigeons and the bunny rabbit lol .

Cant wait till my runt egg hatches hopefuly it will it probably should start cracking either tonight or tommorow.Just pray it will hatch.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cant wait till my runt egg hatches hopefuly it will it probably should start cracking either tonight or tommorow.Just pray it will hatch.[/QUOTE]

Hey, Christina, let's change that  to  or  and keep the faith!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

It is nice to see the picture of you and your family.

Your pets names.....uh.....Which birds are your sonic and skye????? Do they look like my Sonica & Skye?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh sorry for being so down there he he he. 

The egg will hatch i just know it will and ill have a new runt pigeon in my life!!!!    

Is that better?lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Oh sorry for being so down there he he he.
> 
> *Understandable... *
> 
> ...


YOU GOT IT!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

im sorry you found your other squab dead too i just dont know why pigeons do that.


lol it was a wild bird not my squab  but thank you for your simpathy  and i hope its hatched to we have 7-8 days left  should hatch next monday


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

"It is nice to see the picture of you and your family.

Your pets names.....uh.....Which birds are your sonic and skye????? Do they look like my Sonica & Skye?"

thank you very much 

lol i havnt seen your birds so i dont now ill take a look right now 

 sorry our names are the same i really didnt know yours were named the same


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i like your sonic and skye too ours are rollers and are the ones in the very beggining

ill post mine here


Sonic:{is on the right and his mate skye is on the left} he is mean he wingslaps eveyone we bought him a couple weeks ago with his mate ( it was very lucky because they were all in a cage together and my siter and i picked out two birds this is hers and mine is ther hen but it turned out they were mated) they are very pretty too and are going to have great looking babies 










Skye: she has some feathers on her feat but got her toe caught in the screen  so she lost a quil and had a little blood loose but shes great and healthy


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and you cant forget about flash and stach 


stach: my first ever homing pigeon i bought with a buddy but he never came back his band no. is 1969 au i forget the rest its writen down  so i bought two more blue bars to get a total of 3 but i put them in a kennle to start off with open it and the new ones i had bought jumped out and one got away un banded  well stach is still my first girl 










Flash: one of the 2 "newer" ones his buddy got away so hes mating with sthach now so they will hae eggs somewere in december (ie next mating season)










*flash and stach's ****


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol an yes we have to keep the count down going 
(* the days pased)
10/*
9/*
8/*
7/*
6/*
5/*
4/*
3/
2/
1/

3 days left and sad enough to say my thread has or was dead or dieng


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Stach n Flash*

I really like the second photo you posted on May 3rd (5:26 A.M., but is that German time or California time? I don't have that straight yet. Must have been posted Pacific time, which would make it nine hours earlier, or 9:26 P.M. on May 2nd. or?) post #42, of two pigeons head to head, or tete-a-tete.

It would be nice to have captions to that picture, such as

"Did you hear that Eric put some pigeon poo in Amber's lunch?" or

"Stach's due for a few wingslaps." or

"Whatever makes them think pigeons don't like caviar? How can they assume such a thing, when they've never tried it on us?" 

It is a great photo. Most of my photos of my family (brothers and sisters) have idiotic captions written on the back.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol ill keep that in minf thank you for keeping the thread alive 3 days left im so excited


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok were dieing again

5/*
4/*
3/*
2/
1/

2 days left they hatch on monday


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stach_n_flash said:


> ok were dieing again



Hi Michael,

I'm sure you will be hovering around the coop as much as possible on Monday.  ..but don't forget to go to school. 

What does that word "dieng" mean?

I saw the pictures of your skye and sonic, they are such great looking rollers. ...and any bird with those names are terrific birds in my opinion!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thank you very much and when a thread is dieing it means no one is posting on it any more

and thank you for the complements i will be at school all day and i get out early because of track im so happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...I don't think you have to worry about your thread dying, Michael!

After all, we are STILL waiting for "hatch" day - THEN, UPDATES on the babes!

AND, you can always "resurrect" your thread with a new posting...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i know but maybe if i posted dieing then some one would post that way i wouldnt have to reseruct it  but lol this works 2 days left and were almost done with today so them only 1


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

new pic updates of our house and yard to make some of you jelouse










the backyard looking down the hill










the back yard looking up










the front yard looking from the back yard










and the front of our house from under the palm tree (witch has sparows nesting in it)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well i think only one of the eggs is fertilized but looks like it will be hatchiong soon

5/*
4/*
3/*
2/*
1/

they or it will hatch tommarow morning and the air pocket inside is soo small it was a big oval thing and now it looks like a wedge ... is this good?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael, your home and yards are lovely. I can see the rope swing gets a big workout. Used to have one when I was growing up and it was great fun. Your neighborhood looks shady and peaceful. 

So, you think only one of your eggs is fertile? Sure hope you're wrong. I've been looking forward to seeing them but one will still be a treat I can't help you with how the embryo looks inside because I've never been too good at doing that.

One more day for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> well i think only one of the eggs is fertilized but looks like it will be hatchiong soon
> 
> 5/*
> 4/*
> ...


About the only time I candle my eggs is at the very beginning to see it they are even fertile so I'm not sure about yours either, but it sounds like to me it's doing ok. You've only got a little while longer to find out!!! Advice, don't be handling the eggs anymore now. If it is getting ready to hatch and you lay it down the wrong way the baby can possibly have a difficult time getting out. Leave it alone now and let mother nature do her thing.......


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for complementing the yard lol it is a nice place even tough the neighbors always stur up trouble 

and im not touching the eggs any more i only picked it up because i thought their was a crack in it but it turned out to be pigeon poop so i placed it back the same way and place i picked it up 

yes one more day the enticapation is building i thought they hatched last night because i sat by the windo with the lights out and heard some little peeps but i think it was the robins because i found a cracked egg shell piece all green with dots 

im so glad their going to hatch to,mmarow


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Michael - this is what you call ANTICIPATION


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice place ya got there. I really like the swinging rope set up you have. It brings back memories!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Nice place ya got there. *I really like the swinging rope set up you have. It brings back memories![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Uh huh, and a tire hanging from a rope AND/OR a rope to swing out over WATER...uh HUH!
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, let's see. I'm up at 6:00 AM most mornings so it will be 3:00 AM there. It's possible that the babies will hatch during the night. You know, the parents mate, lay the eggs and the eggs hatch pretty much on a set schedule. But the time the eggs hatch varies greatly. I've got 4 10 day old babies. The morning of the day they were to hatch, I went out at 6:30 AM to open up the loft and there was 3 babies already. The 4th one didn't hatch until that afternoon around 1:00 PM. So, don't get excited tomorrow if they don't hatch until late. Sometimes the eggs will hatch during the NIGHT of the day they are suppose to hatch. They set their own agenda when it comes to getting out of the egg. LOL


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Thanks for the pictures....it looks like a great place.

And good luck with the eggs!

Linda


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Be Very Careful::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*



stach_n_flash said:


> ok were dieing again
> 
> 5/*
> 4/*
> ...


MIKE, Be very careful today DO NOT DISTURB THE BIRDS AS THE EGGS ARE ABOUT TO PIP THIS NOT A GOOD TIME TO TOUCH OR MOVE THE EGGS. BE VERY CAREFUL GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

3/*
2/*
1/*
0/*

lol thank you for the complements they are due to hatch today i checked tis morning for any peeps but their were none so they may hatch later today and i havnt touched the eggs since like... 3 days ago i think so im not going to


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well no1 posted today to ask if they hatch so i guess ill just share my news with all of you and hope you come back to read this 

i checked tis morning to see if they had hatch but no luck and i came back again today after school and they still hadnt hatch do roller eggs take longer to hatch or should i find a baby bird in the nest tommarow


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> well no1 posted today to ask if they hatch so i guess ill just share my news with all of you and hope you come back to read this
> 
> i checked tis morning to see if they had hatch but no luck and i came back again today after school and they still hadnt hatch do roller eggs take longer to hatch or should i find a baby bird in the nest tommarow



I would definately give them another day. Have you checked to see if they are pipping yet? You don't have to pick up the eggs. I usually use a flashlight and just lift the hen up a little bit. If the eggs are pipping you will be able to tell. If not, just leave them until tomorrow. If they are pipping, most likely they will hatch tonight or very early tomorrow morning. Good luck


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been waiting for the news when you got home from school. Sorry it didn't happen today, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol both my hen and our cock is agressive so in order to lift them up i have to grab them lift then set back down or ill get bit and wingslaped


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

soo ill just wait to see tommarow and hope  lol thank you for all the luck i hope it comes


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well they still have not yet hatched and i counted days from when the first egg was laid so i think they hatch tommarow because i made a big mistake and counted 18 days from the day #1 was laid im sorry for the wait but ill make a new thread for the baby pics with a better name for the subject


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Michael, sorry they didn't come today. They may even be born overnight. We had two born last night.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol its ok 


i have never posted this before but i cant find the pigeon 911 thing ... and well 5 months ago when i started pigeons i had 2 and only one came back so i was wondering if anyone found my pigeon

the band was 

AU 1969 

year 99

well if you need id to see if it really is mine i used to call him stach he was not to friendly and he has white feathers on his face by his eyes.

if you can find him anyone thank you but if not he was probly a snack and ill never see him again but i renamed the next pigeon flash so i replaced his as i already made the name


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

Here's the link for reporting a lost or a found bird: http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Be sure you have all the band information as that will be the only way we have of knowing if someone found your bird. Looks like you are missing the club code for the one you just posted about.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok i posted my info but were do i see if anyone has him is their a list or something? the link you gave me just sends me to a fill out sheet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

Just as soon as I've finished looking at posts here I will go and check on 911 to see if there is a possible match to your lost bird. The moderators on 911 are the only ones that can check for a match .. I promise .. I won't forget .. I'll let you know.

Terry


----------

